# Russian ballet in Ukraine and Belarus



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

No ,really; do people of these two Slavic countries identify themselves with Russian music, or they try to make something of their own? How much do they identify with Russian culture in general? I mean, if the Japanese hate Koreans so much, how are things between eastern Europeans/Slavs different, at least in music?
A point of thought.


----------

